# Newby Post - 2002



## Shiparino (Jul 14, 2021)

I just sold my 63 TR4 and I'm now looking at 2002's as the potential next project. I owned a 69 2002 in the 80's, but things have changed a ton. Didn't have the internet for advice, just my local wrecking yard guy to talk to back then. 

Wondering where the best places to find parts are now. Need to budget the build, but don't know how readily I can get stuff. Looking at a 75 that's "reasonably" priced, but will need some panels, interior pieces and electrical. I plan on doing the work, though I may need to source a transmission or have it rebuilt.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## roundeie (Dec 7, 2015)

Resource for BMW 2002 and Neue Klasse owners


The ultimate tool for BMW 2002, BMW Neue Klasse, and other Vintage BMWs.




www.bmw2002faq.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

